# The Dragon Wagon



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

I bought a Yuba Mundo Lux frame a little over a year ago and did my first frame up build. I threaded my own wheels for the first time, 26" Velocity Duallies with single butted steel spokes. I put an Alfine 8 IGH in the rear, a 9mm thru-bolt hope hub on the front. Avid BB7 mechanical disk brakes. Topped it off with a Bafang BBSHD. Initially it was our city family bike. My partner, our baby, plus a bread basket (space for 2 12's) cruised all through New Orleans on a single bike. We even did a little road tour with car camping in Mass/Vermont mountains. She road the 70+lb Yuba with our 1 year old and 3" tires, the rest of use were on light weight tour bikes, and she had to hold back on the 40+ mile rides and go EZ mode to work up a sweat.
But I am into mountain biking and I love steel and that is why I bought a Yuba Mundo. The frame has to be around 20lbs of Cr-Mo steel with a straight single piece top tube that looks more like a steep angled aluminum trail bike (I have a personal love for the Trek Stache) than a steel commuter geo. Now that the bike build is a year old and the kid's turning 2, it's time to finish the build. I bought a ~2006 Fox 40 dual crown, a cane creek reducer headset, and some WTB Ranger 26's to go tubeless with. The speedometer wire snapped near the motor on my Bafang, so I swapped the bottom bracket to ditch the motor weight and am under all leg power right now, but plan to go back to electric life once I figure out how to solder super short wires. We have a big road trip coming up in 2 weeks so I have to get this all together.

Here's a picture of the bicycle right after I finished the build for city cruising:









We call it the Dragon Wagon, so decals are also on the to-do list.


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

What a beauty! And a great name for it too. Enjoy:


----------



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

I put the Fox 40 on today since I had a babysitter for a few hours. Took the old headset cups out, replaced it with a cane creek to reduce from 1.5" to 1 1/8th, and mounted the crown race, but all I had was a press so it took me a minute to get the old cups out and the crown race set. Think I'm going to have to lose a little travel to fit the upper crown, but maybe someone knows of a crown that has a steeper/longer arm for going from the steerer to the stanchions? Also, I forgot to include the upper crown when calculating my steerer tube length, so I am now short a good 20mm I need to install my stem so I may need a new upper anyway so I can do a direct mount. Living in Louisiana I have never messed with a dual crown before so I'm flying blind a little here, if anyone has a suggestion I am all ears.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

maybe you can chef up an extender system like this dude


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Beautiful bike. I think it looks better with the standard forks.


----------



## NotoTIP (May 15, 2017)

I ended up ordering a new triple clamp from Risse Racing. I want to go all chrome/silver eventually anyway so working towards that and I’ll get another 1+ inch of steerer tube. Also the cost was the same as getting a new top crown plus a direct mount stem, which might still have been a little short on room. Should get here next week.


----------



## CargoMan (11 mo ago)

Wow, what a build! I'm super curious because we're about the pull the trigger on a new Yuba Mundo Lux. I didn't realize the Alfine 8 IGH worked with the Mundo's rear spacing, which I thought was 12 x 142 thru axle? Is there an adapter? Are you getting a low enough gear? I don't care about the limited overall range of the IGH compared to stock derailleur, but I don't want to sacrifice the low gears. Not so interested in going fast on flats or downhill with a cargo bike.

Also, wide tires... yes! We too would be doing a decent amount of dirt road and light singletrack and I was really hoping to get at least 2.5". But you've got those Rangers which I believe are 2.8". Do you think the IGH is necessary to go that wide?


----------

